# Why are some women rude?



## homeowner (6 Dec 2006)

I find that men are so much more polite than women when it comes to everyday matters.  

I was walking out of the bank on merrion row today and had pushed the door open, a woman in her late 30s was coming in, i stepped back holding the door open and she walked past without even looking at me.  It was like i didnt exist, some invisible person opened the door for her.  A man followed her in and nodded thanks to me.  Then just as I was about to walk out, another woman inside the bank walked out past me while I am still holding the door open.  She didnt acknowledge me either.  I have never been in a situation going through a door where a man hasnt stood back for me and I always say thank you.  

Another incident recently I was on the airport shuttle bus coming from the long term parking.  The bus was packed and myself and my other half had a seat near the door and a family got on with loads of bags and 3 small kids.  THe father was holding one kid and struggling with the pram, the woman lifted the suitcases on and had the other two kids by the hand.  Myself and bf got up and said "Would you like to sit down".  The woman, without even looking at us said "Yes I would actually" in a tone that suggested it was her right to have a seat.  The husband gave us a sheepish glance but neither of them said thank you.  We were really pissed off.  I felt like shouting at her "have you no manners!"  

I have to say I am constantly amazed at how rude other women are.   Is it because I am a woman? Are women in general rude to men?


----------



## scuby (6 Dec 2006)

this is going to be an interesting topic....

yes, can happen that the ladies are a bit grumpy at times, the old pmt, hormones etc.....i would always hold the door open, and if someone did not say thanks or give a nod, i would say YOUR WELCOME out loud and embarass them


----------



## BillK (6 Dec 2006)

Scuby, I did exactly that in New York some years ago and the guy looked astonished but did say "thank you" when it trickled through to him how rude he had been.

We can only hope that it is remembered the next time someone ho;fds a door open!


----------



## scuby (6 Dec 2006)

it does seem to work alright...


----------



## micheller (6 Dec 2006)

I don't think it's specifically women, I think it's just that in every area of society there are rude people. 

Whilst leaving a restaurant a few wks ago a very similar thing happened to me- I was the invisible person holding the door. Well, I rather loudly said 'I can't believe how rude that person was'  and they turned around and sheepishly said thanks.

I think manners are a disappearing beauty..


----------



## Fintan (6 Dec 2006)

As someone who has dealt with customers for a number of years I have found there are an equal number of rude males and females. 

I have also had the pleasure of meeting some absolutley fantastic customers as well. 

What the rude people don't realise is that people are willing to go to that extra effort for you if you are nice and polite


----------



## money man (6 Dec 2006)

I hear alot of people saying chivalry is gone. I would think that when i hold the door for someone or do something that requires a bit of manners or courtesy that they would at least say thank you or smile or both. I find however the same problem as the original poster and think that i know the source of the problem. ( possbily face criticism though!!) I think that women think we are treating them as an inferior person / weaker person when we do something like this or worse still hitting on them (always the ugly ones 4 sum reason !! ) They want to be treated as equal and as this seperates them from men/the other person (or makes them feel different) .Everything is so complicated now. This may really piss people off but here gos....i think that it may be a sort of identity crisis or an insecurity about their role in society............... brace myself!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Dec 2006)

What an inane thread topic.


----------



## Eurofan (6 Dec 2006)

homeowner said:


> I have to say I am constantly amazed at how rude other women are.   Is it because I am a woman? Are women in general rude to men?




Not sure if it's because you're a woman per se but i've definately found the more attractive the woman the less courteous (more bitchy?) _other_ women are in any given situation.

There's a distinct downtrend in manners generally though. I personally suspect it's part and parcel of the Celtic Tiger and our new found 'wealth', i.e. the more successful people feel they have become (materially at least) the less important notions such as courtesy, basic manners etc.. become, never mind chivalry.


----------



## brian.mobile (6 Dec 2006)

I'd like to add my tuppence to this.

At my local bank I always have had a better experince with men (dont take that literally....). 

I had to complain a woman teller once. Handed her a bunch of cheques and lodgement book, not added up, she quipped loudly 'Why arent these added up....I'm not your accountant?' 

Caught me by surprise, but when I asked her to write the name of her manager on the back of the receipt she went a bit pale. 10 mins later I was onto the little muppet's manager.

Now, if the cheques should have been added up fair enough. I would do it, most of the time... 

Anyway, she made two very lame sigh-filled attempts at aplogies on my voicemail. So lame I didnt even acknowledge them - fight rude with rude I say.

I think men are more chilled, full stop.

Rock on the thread!!

BM


----------



## daltonr (7 Dec 2006)

> I think men are more chilled, full stop.



Mrs Daltonr won't like me saying this (she reads occasionally), but if our household is anything to go by, yes men are more relaxed.   Very small things seems to annoy the hell out of women, whereas a man will let it go,  in the broader scheme of things it's not worth being in a bad mood because a motorist cuts you off, or someone doesn't hold the door for you, or whatever.

I will shrug such things off, I rarely even blow the horn of the car.   Mrs daltonr on the other hand get's very annoyed by such things, and has to be talked down, so to speak.

Interesting that the thread was started by a female, who has obviously noticed when she has been sleighted, and is carrying it around with her.
Not saying that she's wrong to be annoyed by rude people, but I suspect a man would have forgotten it within a few minutes.

Ironically the fact that women get more upset about how others bahave may be the reason they seem to be ruder themselves, it's hard to notice someone holding a door if you're stewing about something else.

I recall Ryan Tubridy telling a story about some Merc driving guy at a petrol station who was being rude, and Tubridy (apparently) walked up to him and said "you sir are rude" then walked away.

Anyway, manners is manners and some have them, and some don't.  I blame the parents.  I don't know if one gender is worse than they other and if so why, but I'll start a little tally of people who are rude and see how it breaks down.  I'll have to wait to get home to Ireland of course (or visit Miami).

-Rd


----------



## JohnBoy (7 Dec 2006)

i support the fight rude-with-rude campaign. a bolshie friend of mine is in the habit of shouting 'fat @rse' after people who do not thank him for opening a door; though as a strategy, it is much more effective on women for some reason.


----------



## jake108 (7 Dec 2006)

A few weeks ago I was heading to an atm. A woman was also making her way towards it and while I was slightly ahead, I let her go as she seemed in a bit of a rush. I couldn't believe it when she completely blanked me and didn't even have the manners to acknowledge me let alone thank me! What I didn't almost call her.... Had to go to my car to calm down!


----------



## DaveD (7 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> What an inane thread topic.



Well I find it interesting enough to read!

I do the "You're Welcome" thing also.


----------



## homeowner (7 Dec 2006)

daltonr said:


> Interesting that the thread was started by a female, who has obviously noticed when she has been sleighted, and is carrying it around with her.
> Not saying that she's wrong to be annoyed by rude people, but I suspect a man would have forgotten it within a few minutes.



I think it is more that the two incidences happened within about 1 week of each other so I was reminded of the first incident when the second one happened.  It does happen alot to me and it is usually from women of about 35 and upwards.  Men sometimes are rude to me but not in general.

I got to thinking about why it happens and all i could come up with is that maybe women who are mothers are used to being in charge at home and used to having their husband and other males in their circle opening doors etc... and they just expect that behaviour and dont see it as manners at all but as a given that a door is going to open in front of them or that someone will get up to let them sit down? Thats all I could come up with.

But you are right, I think men are much calmer about these things.


----------



## Vanilla (7 Dec 2006)

> I will shrug such things off, I rarely even blow the horn of the car. Mrs daltonr on the other hand get's very annoyed by such things, and has to be talked down, so to speak.


 
That's funny, I find exactly the opposite with Mr.V and myself. I have banned him from blowing the horn when I am in the car- he is much more quick to do so. I rarely, if ever, do so. 

I have found more frequently when I let people out into lanes or out of sideroads in the car that they don't say thank you ( by saluting or whatever), but I couldnt say there were more women than men. I do think its rude not to acknowledge if someone holds the door for you or lets you out in traffic. I would always hold the door for women with children, or pregnant women or elderly people. Rarely do they not say thank you. Although recently I was holding the door in Heatons in Tralee for an elderly woman and after her three or four people just barged through, it didnt bother me until a young man barged in which I DID take exception to and I called after him ' sure you're welcome, any time'. At least he had the grace to blush and say sorry.


----------



## Seagull (7 Dec 2006)

My reaction depends partly on my mood. Sometimes, I'll just use the "You're welcome" option. At other times, I find letting go the door when they're half way through can be effective. There's nothing like getting a face full of door for a wake up call.


----------



## Glenbhoy (7 Dec 2006)

> My reaction depends partly on my mood. Sometimes, I'll just use the "You're welcome" option. At other times, I find letting go the door when they're half way through can be effective. There's nothing like getting a face full of door for a wake up call.


So, the only reason you hold the door open is to hear that little phrase "thank you"??  Why do you care if the recipient of your act of kindness appreciates it or not?


----------



## BillK (7 Dec 2006)

I care because it sets a good example to others,especially children.


----------



## Purple (7 Dec 2006)

> got to thinking about why it happens and all i could come up with is that maybe women who are mothers are used to being in charge at home


You may be right homeowner :


Vanilla said:


> I have banned him from blowing the horn when I am in the car


Are you over 35 with kids Vanilla?


----------



## LIVERLIPS (7 Dec 2006)

You should try working in my place, it is a call centre with different nationalities. And the majority of them will shut the door in your face they never check is there someone behind them even though you are right beside them on the stairs. The Italians are so nice they are so mannerly the always hold the door open for you and will go out of their way to help you with a work problem.

I find it strange that the majority of people out there do not acknowledge you when you let them out at a junction and in car parks etc. I think it has alot to do with people rushing about forget simple manners.


----------



## elcato (7 Dec 2006)

joke my mother loves telling

Question: Why did the woman cross the road ?

Answer (from female): Why shouldn't she .....


Answer (from male): Dunno, whatever


----------



## sonnyikea (7 Dec 2006)

I've noticed more and more that people have a distinct lack of awareness of others and their surroundings. Not thanking someone for holding the door open is one example. Others are:

Stopping at the top of an escalator
Standing in the middle of a narrow pavement chatting
Sitting in the outside lane of a dual carriageway/motorway
Pushing in

I think there is a fine line between rudeness and obliviousness.

I've noticed it more as I get older, so much so that I'm almost obsessive about ensuring my actions don't effect others.


----------



## daltonr (7 Dec 2006)

> find letting go the door when they're half way through can be effective. >There's nothing like getting a face full of door for a wake up call.

But then those who wait until they're fully through to say thanks get punished for your snap judgement of them. Also, someone who has just learned they have 6 months to live, and are a little preoccupied with that, might end up having their misery compounded by a thick lip.

I think not thanking someone might be slightly lower on the social crime scale than assaulting someone with a door.

Personally I'll hold a door open for whoever, it doesn't bother me one whit if they thank me or not. Bad manners are their own punishment, it's a small sign of what the person is like in the rest of their life. If people go around being rude all the time then they get less help from customer service reps, their friends and family are less likely to go out of their way to help them. The perception of them in their work place or social settings is likely to be lower.

If I get up to give someone a seat on a bus and they treat it like it was their sacred right to have it, or if they are in some way rude, I don't get upset or annoyed. I smile to myself knowing that they are probably getting out of life what they put into it, and so am I.

If someone is usually polite, but they're having a bad day, then they will in generally be treated well by others. If someone is generally rude then they'll be treated worse by others. It doesn't bother me how they behaved in the one incident with me. I don't know if it was typical or not, but I do know that in the long run they'll get what they deserve, good or bad.

Just to be clear, I don't believe in any spiritual bull like Karma etc.  I just think people in general will respond to you in much the same way that you treat them.

-Rd


----------



## Purple (7 Dec 2006)

daltonr said:


> > find letting go the door when they're half way through can be effective. >There's nothing like getting a face full of door for a wake up call.
> 
> But then those who wait until they're fully through to say thanks get punished for your snap judgement of them. Also, someone who has just learned they have 6 months to live, and are a little preoccupied with that, might end up having their misery compounded by a thick lip.
> 
> ...


Or to paraphrase; It's all about Karma man so chill with the negative vibes....


----------



## Seagull (7 Dec 2006)

Glenbhoy said:


> So, the only reason you hold the door open is to hear that little phrase "thank you"?? Why do you care if the recipient of your act of kindness appreciates it or not?


I object to being ignored as if I don't exist.


----------



## scuby (7 Dec 2006)

Glenbhoy said:


> So, the only reason you hold the door open is to hear that little phrase "thank you"?? Why do you care if the recipient of your act of kindness appreciates it or not?


 
the reason ? because i was taught to be mannerly and have respect for others !!!!! 
not like the little runts who roam the streets these days, who don't seem to care about anybody or anything anymore... why ? because their parents are ignorant and dont care either, and prob don't hold the door for anyone either..


----------



## Vanilla (7 Dec 2006)

Purple said:


> You may be right homeowner :
> 
> Are you over 35 with kids Vanilla?


 
LOL.


----------



## franmac (8 Dec 2006)

I was in Aldi in Maynooth the other day and while standing in a checkout queue there came shouts from an adjacent till from a very irate and rude young woman to the checkout operator who is a non national guy who has worked there for a while and is a very polite and pleasant young man.

There obviously had been a mistake made on the scanning and he had to call a "manager" to delete the mistake but what should have been a transaction between customer and employee was entertainment ? for all in the queues.

She was a disgrace and as she attacked the Aldi employee "verbally " she got no support from anyone. 

Maybe it's the mad hair colour that effects the moods.


----------



## Tarquin (8 Dec 2006)

Great


----------



## pat127 (8 Dec 2006)

LIVERLIPS said:


> You should try working in my place, it is a call centre with different nationalities. And the majority of them will shut the door in your face they never check is there someone behind them even though you are right beside them on the stairs. The Italians are so nice they are so mannerly the always hold the door open for you and will go out of their way to help you with a work problem.


 
Interesting! There may well be a cultural or ethnic dimension to it. In Madrid recently, Mrs P got seriously exercised about the lack of manners displayed by the natives including an inability to say thanks. I suggested that she not take it too seriously, that it might just be their way but on one ocasion she came face to face with a young lady in a situation where one of them had to move to the side. Mrs P stopped, obviously still brooding about Spanish manners, motioned the YL to one side whereupon she grabbed Mrs P's shoulder and bodily moved her aside and walked on. Flabbergasted was the word!


----------



## ragazza (11 Dec 2006)

pat127 said:


> Interesting! There may well be a cultural or ethnic dimension to it. In Madrid recently, Mrs P got seriously exercised about the lack of manners displayed by the natives including an inability to say thanks.


 
Not that I want to get personal about spanish people, but living in spain, one of the first things I noticed is that in general people on the street have NO awareness of other people around them. They'll walk straight into you with no attempt to move around you as though you're not there (even though I would have been veering away from them so as not to hit into them).
From Pat127's experience maybe its because they drive on the other side of the road there, so even when walking, their natural reaction is to veer right, whereas our natural reaction is to veer left, so you end up in a dance where you're both veering to the same side.


----------



## pat127 (11 Dec 2006)

ragazza said:


> From Pat127's experience maybe its because they drive on the other side of the road there, so even when walking, their natural reaction is to veer right, whereas our natural reaction is to veer left, so you end up in a dance where you're both veering to the same side.


 
That could be it all right. Mrs P could have veered right as she had room on that side but to give way the Senorita would have had to move to her left. Maybe there's an unwritten convention that we weren't aware of. I wonder what the convention on Grafton St is?


----------



## zag (11 Dec 2006)

The convention on Grafton Street these days is to donder from side to side with as many big bags as possible taking up as much room as possible and pay no attention to people trying to get from the top to the bottom in a straight line.  Doesn't matter about the nationality, it's the shopper mentality.

Around this time of year I give up trying to go down Grafton Street and head down Dawson Street instead.  Even with the detour it is faster and easier than the constant dodging and weaving required to get from the top to the bottom of Grafton Street.


----------



## r2d2 (11 Dec 2006)

brian.mobile said:


> I'd like to add my tuppence to this.
> 
> At my local bank I always have had a better experince with men


 
I hope you didn't make a deposit


----------



## sheena1 (12 Dec 2006)

My pet hate is queue skipping. And in the height of Christmas shopping it is happening more and more frequently. It annoys me that some people think the can jump to the top of a long and obvious queue because their time is so much more precious than everybody elses. While I don't want to generalise, from my observations it is usually women in their fifties who are the biggest culprits. Why is that? I have rarely seen a man queue skipping. Now I have no objection to letting the elderly go ahead of me but these women are not elderly and they don't even have the grace to look apologetic. I would not mind if they had the manners to say they were in a big hurry and would anybody mind if they went ahead. But they stand there like they have a God given right and the annoyed stares of people behind them does not phase them in the slightest! Agggghhhhhh!!


----------



## scuby (12 Dec 2006)

try being in a bus Q, those little old ladies ! ... jaysus they know how to bash their way through a Q...


----------



## liteweight (13 Dec 2006)

> And in the height of Christmas shopping .........I have rarely seen a man queue skipping.



In fairness, I've rarely seen a man do the bulk of Christmas shopping!


----------



## Oilean Beag (13 Dec 2006)

On the continental attitude to moving out of peoples way, a recent trip to Venice opened my eyes as to the difference.  

Four days were spent side stepping for stylish, sunglass wearing completely oblivious Italians. Even where there is plenty of room for two or three people in their narrow 'calle' they just barge down the middle. Any attempts to create some space for yourself are usually met with an elblow or lithe shoulder. 

My boyfriend who had spent the previous month in Italy before meeting me there had to keep reminding me not to side step for these paople all the time, as it was not appreciated and they had no right to expect right of way all the time. I just had that 'sorry, sorry, sorry' Irish attitude........... 

We are not that bad here in Eire


----------



## casiopea (14 Dec 2006)

When I was living in Italy many people commented on the fact that I say "sorry" too much. In the office I sneezed and said "sorry" (automatically) and my colleague said "why are you sorry?".  Its just culturally different, they dont consider it rude if you brush by them on the street and dont side step.


----------



## nelly (14 Dec 2006)

no offence but it annoys me too when i hear people say "sorry" instead of "excuse me" - its a pet hate of mine. I am glad there are others out there thinkin the same thing...


----------



## RonanC (14 Dec 2006)

nelly said:


> no offence but it annoys me too when i hear people say "sorry" instead of "excuse me" - its a pet hate of mine. I am glad there are others out there thinkin the same thing...


 

im with you there nelly !! I really hate it when i hear people in restaurant or where ever saying sorry when they are looking for a staff members attention.. and now that we have a huge amount of foreign staff in restaurants and so on, they really dont understand us when we say "sorry" instead of "excuse me".

Some of my friends even say it when there abroad.. and they look they get is priceless.. as if to say, "what the hell are you saying sorry to me for??"


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Dec 2006)

Ah yes, the old 'sorry, you're standing on my foot' syndrome...

I think it has a lot to do with 800 years of oppression, etc.


----------



## r2d2 (16 Dec 2006)

RonanC said:


> im with you there nelly !! I really hate it when i hear people in restaurant or where ever saying sorry when they are looking for a staff members attention.. and now that we have a huge amount of foreign staff in restaurants and so on, they really dont understand us when we say "sorry" instead of "excuse me".
> 
> Some of my friends even say it when there abroad.. and they look they get is priceless.. as if to say, "what the hell are you saying sorry to me for??"


 
Incidentally, if "sorry" is wrong, why would you use "excuse me" to a waitress unless you burped or farted ?


----------



## Marion (17 Dec 2006)

Last week, I was demonstrating something to a group of adults - mostly females. At the end of the demonstration, one of the females decided to go back to her postion while sitting on an office chair. I wasn't paying attention until I heard somebody say "Mind her coat". 

I turned around and this woman was sitting on an office chair railroading it past my chair and unfortunately my new coat was hanging on the back of the chair. I saw that the castor was stuck on the hem of my coat as she continued to hoosh her chair beyond it. I said, "Please be careful with my coat". Her reply was, "What's your problem, it's not like I intended to do it". When she returned to her position, she began to laugh (albeit quietly, but it's hard to ignore shoulders moving up and down.)

it took me about 3 days to get over this naked aggression. [Ok, I'm still not completely over it and the (minor) damage to my coat is a reminder!]

Marion


----------



## ragazza (18 Dec 2006)

Even though I always do it, sometimes it can be better not to hold a door open for someone.

Yesterday, I was exiting the train station and when passing through the door, glanced behind to see if anyone was following me (so that I'd hold the door for them). There was a little old lady about 10 paces behind me. If I had let the door shut, it wouldnt have slammed in her face since she was too far away, but since she seemed frail and it was a very heavy door, I held it, to wait until she'd get there.
But the poor woman broke into a laboured trot, so as not to hold me up I suppose. I felt so bad, since she was using a stick to walk aswell. In that occasion it would have been better to have let the door shut, and she could have walked up to it in her own time.

(It wasnt my day yesterday - helping another woman with her suitcase, the handle came off in my hand!).


----------



## gianni (18 Dec 2006)

ragazza said:


> (It wasnt my day yesterday - helping another woman with her suitcase, the handle came off in my hand!).


 
Reminds me of the time I opened one side of the heavy double doors for a blind man on his way into Mass. I informed him that I had the door for him - turned around to see if his path would be clear after going in the door - and turned back in time to see him walk headlong into the other door.


----------



## roker (19 Dec 2006)

Put a woman in a uniform, Garda or Customs are the worst, very unreasonable, it's like they are trying to prove something


----------



## propertyprof (21 Dec 2006)

Yorky said:


> Here,here. I have yet to hear 'excuse me' in rural Ireland. It's either 'sarrrry', say nothing or plain rudeness.


 
well you need to get to grips with Hiberno-Irish then ya reptile!


----------



## propertyprof (21 Dec 2006)

r2d2 said:


> Incidentally, if "sorry" is wrong, why would you use "excuse me" to a waitress unless you burped or farted ?


 
well said!


----------



## liteweight (21 Dec 2006)

Marion said:


> Last week, I was demonstrating something to a group of adults - mostly females. At the end of the demonstration, one of the females decided to go back to her postion while sitting on an office chair. I wasn't paying attention until I heard somebody say "Mind her coat".
> 
> I turned around and this woman was sitting on an office chair railroading it past my chair and unfortunately my new coat was hanging on the back of the chair. I saw that the castor was stuck on the hem of my coat as she continued to hoosh her chair beyond it. I said, "Please be careful with my coat". Her reply was, "What's your problem, it's not like I intended to do it". When she returned to her position, she began to laugh (albeit quietly, but it's hard to ignore shoulders moving up and down.)
> 
> ...



I think she was beyond rude, just downright nasty if you ask me.


----------



## Gone Fishin' (21 Dec 2006)

What about the , now standard, question from shop assistants 





> Are yah all right?


 rather than what they should be saying, that is 





> May I help you?


In answer to the first quoestion I normally answer "I'm fine, thanks!"


----------



## sonnyikea (22 Dec 2006)

Although slightly off topic aren't these terms just colloquialisms? I never understand 'amn't I' makes no sense to me but isn't it just an Irish thing? As for the sorry and excuse me, the continent uses please for everything. When that is used in an english context it sounds plain rude.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Dec 2006)

Gone Fishin' said:


> In answer to the first quoestion I normally answer "I'm fine, thanks!"


That's what I answer to the second question, too!


----------



## SlurrySlump (22 Dec 2006)

Down in M&S in Blackrock yesterday. Full of the Irish 60+ wife with the retired plank of a husband walking behind his wife, slight awkward smile on his face, with his hands in his pockets while she chooses the groceries. We really didn't need him blocking the aisles. Please leave him at home. Oh! and ladies, you don't park your trolley next to where the staff are packing the shelves with their trolleys. Finally when you get to the checkout please place the "next customer" sign between your groceries and the next person's groceries.


----------



## joe sod (22 Dec 2006)

Well to the original poster maybe because you are a woman other women may not be as polite to you as men. Generally i think men will be do a little hat doffing to women especially if the women is young and attractive. Then these women take it for granted and are then not as polite to both men and women because it is something they are used to, they are probably not aware of it. In my experience as women get older there manners improves and they become more pleasent, generally in my experience older women are the most polite and pleasant. Also Ive noticed that as men move up the career ladder they can become more bitchy and bad mannered (the golf club fraternity).


----------



## franmac (23 Dec 2006)

SlurrySlump said:


> Down in M&S in Blackrock yesterday. Full of the Irish 60+ wife with the retired plank of a husband walking behind his wife, slight awkward smile on his face, with his hands in his pockets while she chooses the groceries. We really didn't need him blocking the aisles. Please leave him at home. Oh! and ladies, you don't park your trolley next to where the staff are packing the shelves with their trolleys. Finally when you get to the checkout please place the "next customer" sign between your groceries and the next person's groceries.


 
Are you an employee in M&S or a customer?

Why should a 60+ person not browse in a shop the same as anybody else?

Have you never had problems with buggies and unruly children?

Enjoy your shopping and if everything is not going your way blame someone else.


----------



## HotdogsFolks (23 Dec 2006)

The obvious example for me is when I'm driving. There is no way in hell a woman will let me out, but a man will... I actually put this down to women being bad drivers (!!!) they are unaware of anyone else on the road, they just look ahead and do what they want to do. This includes not being aware the mirrors on their cars are not just for putting on make-up!!

In general, I think men are more reasonsble than women. I do think women are wonderful things though...

/not really a sexist
//just happen to think women are terrible drivers


----------



## Brianp (29 Dec 2006)

SlurrySlump said:


> Down in M&S in Blackrock yesterday. Full of the Irish 60+ wife with the retired plank of a husband walking behind his wife, slight awkward smile on his face, with his hands in his pockets while she chooses the groceries. We really didn't need him blocking the aisles. Please leave him at home. Oh! and ladies, you don't park your trolley next to where the staff are packing the shelves with their trolleys. Finally when you get to the checkout please place the "next customer" sign between your groceries and the next person's groceries.


 

And Express tills are exactly that. Express! Baskets of usually 10 items or less....not for a fully loaded trolley.


----------



## Ham Slicer (29 Dec 2006)

...and when the cashier has scanned your goods and told you how much you owe, this is not the time for taking out the purse.

Cash/Card should be in hand ready to be handed over before it's asked for.  Mostly perpertrated by women.  Does my head in.


----------



## micheller (30 Dec 2006)

...well personally I don't take out my wallet while packing bags as I only have two hands for packing the bags and don't want to put my wallet/card/cash down on the counter or whatever out of my hand. To me that's a purely practical one


----------



## SOM42 (30 Dec 2006)

Ham Slicer said:


> Cash/Card should be in hand ready to be handed over before it's asked for. Mostly perpertrated by women. Does my head in.


 
Same applies at ATMs.  So annoying to be standing behind a woman who has also been in a queue.  She arrives at the ATM and then starts rumaging in the handbag/purse for the relevant card.  It never enters her head to have the card ready when its her turn!


----------



## SlurrySlump (31 Dec 2006)

micheller said:


> ...well personally I don't take out my wallet while packing bags as I only have two hands for packing the bags and don't want to put my wallet/card/cash down on the counter or whatever out of my hand. To me that's a purely practical one


 
Yeah! I'm certain that I have been on the receiving end of your thoughtlesness!


----------



## micheller (1 Jan 2007)

I wouldn't reckon so , was pointing out the practicalities....


----------



## ney001 (3 Jan 2007)

Yorky said:


> Don't forget the addendum 'dere'.



Hardly rude is it? -


----------



## ney001 (3 Jan 2007)

SlurrySlump said:


> Down in M&S in Blackrock yesterday. Full of the Irish 60+ wife with the retired plank of a husband walking behind his wife, slight awkward smile on his face, with his hands in his pockets while she chooses the groceries. We really didn't need him blocking the aisles. Please leave him at home. Oh! and ladies, you don't park your trolley next to where the staff are packing the shelves with their trolleys. Finally when you get to the checkout please place the "next customer" sign between your groceries and the next person's groceries.



How is any of this rude as per original post?  Surely they have a right to shop as they please, if he wants to follow his wife around then it's none of your business.  It sounds like you're that person in the supermarket who stomps around with a face like a smacked bum rolling the eyes at anyone a bit slower than you - I wonder who the rude one is??  If having to reach over yourself to get the 'next customer' sign annoys you so much you should really consider ordering groceries over the internet


----------



## SlurrySlump (3 Jan 2007)

ney001 said:


> How is any of this rude as per original post? Surely they have a right to shop as they please, if he wants to follow his wife around then it's none of your business. It sounds like you're that person in the supermarket who stomps around with a face like a smacked bum rolling the eyes at anyone a bit slower than you - I wonder who the rude one is?? If having to reach over yourself to get the 'next customer' sign annoys you so much you should really consider ordering groceries over the internet


 
Hey Ney, are you back off the smokes again? Still upset about your Christmas decorations ?Time to get out the rowing machine methinks!


----------



## ney001 (3 Jan 2007)

SlurrySlump said:


> Yeah! I'm certain that I have been on the receiving end of your thoughtlesness!



I know what you mean


----------

